# Sediment in the keg - will it all be removed on first pour?



## trustyrusty (18/5/16)

Hi I was going to cold chill the fermenter but for some reason I did not...
I have emptied the FV into Keg and put in fridge. I was wondering if all the sediment will be cleared on first pour or do bits hang around that are not close the dip tube. The other day I emptied a keg and was surprised how much there was still left on the bottom (but not sure the beer in there was not cleared up properly).

If there is sediment - will this effect the taste? I do the find the sediment sticks a bit, so I dont see it floating around the bottom. More like a think paste that does not move. I have seen a flexible tube that floats to near surface and pulls from there..I wonder if that is worth worrying about?

Thanks


----------



## Diesel80 (18/5/16)

I find if not CC the first pour has some in it, then the last pour before foaming has heaps. I know the dreaded hiss is coming thereafter.

In the fridge, it (the sediment) packs down well. It stirs up every time you move the keg around, but it left alone, it is trouble free after it has time to settle down.

It will be fine mate 

Cheers,
D80


----------



## klangers (18/5/16)

Depends what the sediment is from. 

Some yeast gets real compacted and certainly hangs around. Protein sediment/trub is a bit more motile.

In general, you can't bank on the sediment being sucked up.

Some sediment does affect the taste, others not so much.

I suggest the best way is to prevent the sediment getting to the keg in the first place.


----------



## mr_wibble (19/5/16)

When I clean out my kegs there's always a bit of yeast sediment on the bottom - so it doesn't all come out in the first few glasses. I don't mind a bit of yeast sediment or suspended yeast, it's full of vitamins you-know  If you are really worried, you could remove the keg liquid tube stem, and replace it with a gas-sized one and a floating silicon inlet hose. But even a wheat beer, if left in a keg for long enough will become clear.


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/5/16)

I've cut 1cm of all of my dip tubes so they are not in the reservoir at the base of the corny. Only lose about 200mls of beer and reduces the sediment pickup.


----------



## dannymars (19/5/16)

Incidentally, ever since getting a Chronical my kegs have been virtually 100% free of sediment and beer clear as a bell...  dumping yeast throughout the fermentation really helps


----------



## trustyrusty (19/5/16)

Noob ...what is a Chronical?


----------



## trustyrusty (19/5/16)

Google is a wonderful - when I first started brewing I thought " why fermenters were not shaped liked that" , I thought of design like that but found they had already been made ...makes sense.....thanks


----------



## hwall95 (19/5/16)

Just let it sit in the keg for a bit and you should remove it in a few pours. If you want it to drop clear quicker, gelatin can do wonders. Also would recommend not using flow control taps on kegs that you know will have a bit of trub on the bottom for the first few pours as it clogs them up pretty well


----------



## Grott (19/5/16)

Unless forced carbed and basically use as soon as cold you will find the sediment settles to the bottom, compacts and is not a problem .
Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/5/16)

dannymars said:


> Incidentally, ever since getting a Chronical my kegs have been virtually 100% free of sediment and beer clear as a bell...  dumping yeast throughout the fermentation really helps


OT when you dump the yeast, is that via a ball valve or butterfly valve?


----------



## dannymars (19/5/16)

3/4" Ball valve


----------



## contrarian (19/5/16)

Normally beer in a keg drops fairly bright after a week or two, when you look at a beer and think this is absolutely incredible and tastes perfect you can almost guarantee you only have a pint or 2 left!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I've cut 1cm of all of my dip tubes so they are not in the reservoir at the base of the corny. Only lose about 200mls of beer and reduces the sediment pickup.


Pratty I've been contemplating this as I'm sure the flow across the base of the keg into the dip tube (which practically touches the base centre of most of my kegs) entrains some sediment along with it meaning I never get truly clear beers. Did you notice a difference in clarity for the majority of the keg volume instead of towards the very end? Or do your last few glasses still end up super clear compared to the rest?


----------



## peteru (19/5/16)

In my (very brief) experience, I get some sediment in the first 500-1500mL of beer and in the last 500mL or so.

My theory is that as long as you don't disturb the keg, you will get two hits of yeast. The first is the initial deposit being sucked away. After that the beer is completely clear, until you approach the bottom. Once the surface of the liquid starts making contact with the yeast cake, the surface tension will pull some of the yeast along and you will start getting sediment in your pours again. If you have a small amount of well compacted yeast, you might only get 200mL at the end, if you have a big layer of fluffy yeast, you might get a couple of litres.


----------



## peteru (19/5/16)

I should mention that I force carbonate beer, rather than prime and use secondary fermentation to carbonate the keg. Obviously if you use natural carbonation you will end up with more yeast available for serving - but perhaps that's the style you're after.

If I was trying to replicate something like Cooper's sparkling ale, I'd be probably giving the keg a bit of rocking every time I go to pour a beer to ensure the sediment makes it into the glass.


----------



## rude (20/5/16)

There was a thread by Dent about an internal keg filter he made
so when he went to a party or gathering he wouldnt shame his name by
pouring a cloudy beer full of yeast & trub

Great idea I recon will have to give it a go one day


----------



## trustyrusty (20/5/16)

I got a tip yesterday about use ladies silk stockings as a filter, I am not sure they were talking about from the fermenter - but I guess you could use with dip tube? Maybe that is what Dent was talking about, I will see if I can find... thanks


Found this

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81994-filtering-on-the-fly/

Does not say how it is made, is that a purpose made beer filter you can buy?

Thanks


----------



## rude (20/5/16)

He used a filter chopped into 3 salastic modified dip tube

An internal-*keg filtering* system - Gear and Equipment - Aussie *...*

Hope this works


----------

